
Dutch prosecutors: raids on Uber offices in Amsterdam in taxi probe - the-dude
https://au.news.yahoo.com/technology/a/29671872/dutch-prosecutors-raids-on-uber-offices-in-amsterdam-in-taxi-probe/
======
the-dude
Dutch: [http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2015/09/29/inval-bij-uber-om-
verden...](http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2015/09/29/inval-bij-uber-om-verdenkt-app-
van-in-georganiseerd-verband-overtreden-wet/)

Possibly 'organized crime'.

